# 4x4 conversion



## don simon (Nov 22, 2015)

After a lot of thought I bought a 4x4 that was big enough to sleep in and be a good base vehicle for a more long term sleeper while also being a daily driver.
this is what I came up with.






[/url]27storage by Simon Carter, en Flickr[/IMG]
If I may, a few details:
The bed base started as a simple storage platform in the rear:






[/url]2015-07-16 18.52.51 by Simon Carter, en Flickr[/IMG]

And slowly grew from this basic idea into this:






[/url]90storage by Simon Carter, en Flickr[/IMG]

And ultimately this:






[/url]95storage by Simon Carter, en Flickr[/IMG]

A couple of touches that I'm happy with, the slide out work surfaces:






[/url]6storage by Simon Carter, en Flickr[/IMG]

And the bit that I'm probably most pleased with, the barbecue/fireplate/wheel cover that I designed and had made, that makes best use of space available.

One minute it's bolted to the spare wheel,





[/url]73storage by Simon Carter, en Flickr[/IMG]

and then next it's cooking the burgers,






[/url]79storage by Simon Carter, en Flickr[/IMG]

before then providing a bit of warmth for us to help us sink those hard earned beers.






[/url]118storage by Simon Carter, en Flickr[/IMG]

it's perfect for a night or two away. Next on the shopping list are a roof rack, roof tent and fridge.

I hope you enjoy and there are more pics here; https://www.flickr.com/photos/96036923@N05/albums/72157653596979273
Thanks.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 22, 2015)

love the lateral thinking in the storage pull out bits....   great workmanship too


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2015)

don simon said:


> After a lot of thought I bought a 4x4 that was big enough to sleep in and be a good base vehicle for a more long term sleeper while also being a daily driver.
> this is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> ...



Will the fridge on the roof not be a bit wobbly inside the tent.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## don simon (Nov 22, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> Will the fridge on the roof not be a bit wobbly inside the tent.


Wobbling I can live with, but are you saying that you don't like a cold beer as a nightcap, nor first thing in the morning...?



> love the lateral thinking in the storage pull out bits.... great workmanship too


Thanks, I enjoyed it as an exercise in problem solving, don't look too close at the workmanship mid...


----------



## karlpe (Nov 22, 2015)

That,s cool, it is amazing all the different ideas people come up with. :camper::have fun:


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks good


----------

